# ibs/laparoscopy for infertility/worried!



## avajewel (Nov 8, 2003)

I am new to IBS and this board. I am scheduled for surgery (lap) to fix tubal blockage. I am scared my ibs will flare up even more for the surgery. As it is I am in pain almost daily and take T3's to help. This has just started about 3 months ago. Now I worry evn if I can get pregnant after the surgery that this IBS will ruin my dreams of having a baby...how can I have a baby when I am in constant pain and discomfort? Any support, info., suggestions or ideas would be so helpful right now. Thank you!


----------



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Hi, I can relate with your worries....I am also in pain and would like to become pregnant but sooooo scary!!!!!I also did lap but the ibs did not flare up.....so maybe it will be the same for you too, wish you luck and keep us posted







Ps what is T3?


----------



## avajewel (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for your response. I want a baby so badly but this pain (that my Doctor thinks is ibs) is making me feel that I will never be a mom. I have always suffered from "bad stomache" but never this bad (only the last 3 months). i tend to be IBS-C but more IBS-pain predominant. I take T3's which are tylenol 3 with codiene. I do not find them constipating at all but after 3 months of taking them they are losing their effectiveness and now only take the edge off my pain and leave me feeling sleepy and out of it...hard to work these days..many spent sick on the couch! This all seemed to start when I had a dye test to check for tubal blockages about 3 months ago (HSG test). They found my right tube to be blocked ..not sure from what..which leads us to the lap surgery to diagnose and treat. Could the stress from all of this be the cause for all my intestinal aching and problems? I was devastated after learning about the blocked tube and 3 weeks latter suffered my first of many stomache/intestinal attacks (pain, constipation, mucus BM, incomplete evac., constant rectal pressure. Maybe whatever is causing the blockage is also causing this? That just seems to coincidental. Will I ever get my old self back? I can handle the occational stomache ache but his constant daily pain is nearly unbearable...even though it is more of a constant ache, knawing away versus sharp pain..it gets to you after a while and is driving me crazy! Any suggestions on alternative meds for pain would be appreciated...my Doctor has given up on me and said there is nothing else he can do..I see a GI Spec. in Feb 2004. I would love to hear from women who are moms and don't let IBS get in the way. I need some inspiration! Thanks agian for listening! To better and brighter days! I refuse to let IBS get the best of me!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

could it be that the blockage is causing your pain? you may have IBS with the symptoms you've described but the pain may be coming from the tubal blockage. have you ever had a colonsocopy to officially diagnosis you with IBS? as you probably know, it's a diagnosis that is based on process of elimination. if you don't have anything else, yes, it's IBS but you should be thoroughly checked. just an fyi-once you get your pain under control (which i hope happens quickly for you), and you start trying to conceive, just some hope-some women with ibs (in fact many)notice their symptoms disappear during pregnancy. something to hope for! keep us updated, please! good luck!


----------



## avajewel (Nov 8, 2003)

Thank you for the response. No I have not had a colonoscopy…I suppose this may be a test that the GI Spec. does in Feb ’04. My GP Doc. did blood tests, stool analysis (3 diff. ones), fecal blood tests, and an abdominal ultra sound…all came back normal. My Doc put me on Zelnorm at the start of all of this at the beg. of Sept…this was horrible and made me so much worse. I lasted 6 weeks on Zelnorm then had to stop because the side effects were very bad (headaches, extreme dizziness and nausia, diarrhea). I was so sick and lost 12 lbs during this time. After I quit Zelnorm I was a bit better and gained all the weight back. . But the attacks continue and normally start with a really swollen feeling in my belly, very tender to touch (my intestines feel like they are inflamed and swollen). I started with constipation but now after taking Metamucil daily I am having daily BM. During my attacks in addition to the swollen and tender belly I have a lot of clear mucus BM ( I’ve even noticed red flecks in this mucus that could be blood) and rumbling in my intestines. Each morning I awake to me intestines feeling tight and sore, then after a BM very tender and swollen. This is when the pain starts. A deep throbbing and tender pain that aches and aches and aches. Tylenol 3 is the only thing so far to get rid of the pain but again it leaves me sleepy and feeling exhausted. The pain often returns after the meds wear off. Once I have the lap surgery I suppose that I will at least know whats up in there as you are right this could be causing me pain. But they are not doing the surgery for the pain they are doing it for fertility…the pain and IBS began after seeing the Fertility Spec. and after my lap surgery was already booked (there was a long wait list…I saw the Fertility Doc way back in July 03 and won’t have my surgery until early Dec 03). My IBS started late August 03. I almost hope that they do find something and that they can fix it. I am getting so tired of this day after day for 3 months it is wearing me down both mentally and physically. I can’t believe that I have to wait 3 months to see a GI specialist! Thank god for my family and an understanding work place…I pray every day to get better. I used to be such a healthy and positive person. Someone that others would come to for help and advice…now I am on the other side and desperately searching for help for my own problems. Sorry to complain and go on like this. This board has been a life line for me. Reading it over the past 3 months has given me hope and courage. Thank you for listening. I promise when I am feeling better and able to I will offer my advice and assistance to others who suffer from IBS but for now I need your shoulders to lean on. Thank you for listening. It really does help to know there are others out there who may understand and have sympathy! Thank you!


----------



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Hi,I also tried the Zelnorm but with no good results, did not have too many side effects but the pain I have (that is usually when I move the bowel) got worse with that medicine, so I gave up, feeling a sense offailure in me since this medicine was a "miracle med" for many people....I also think you will fell better after the laparo since you will know for sure what there is "inside"....and then after the test for IBS (colonoscopy or similar) you will see what to do for IBS or for something else, but for sure at least you will know, and knowing what you have is surely a helper....Keep us posted with your results and take care....you are not alone with thiese horrible pains in the tummy!!!!!sabry


----------

